# 1984 Gibson Explorer Designer Series



## cudamax2343

All original with real rare Tim Shaw Dirtyfinger pickups with OHSC
Best offer will be posting photos soon. Will ship Anywhere. I put it here instead of the Classified section because there is no price and I'm taking best offers. Kinda like an Auction


----------



## cudamax2343




----------



## cudamax2343

It's not your typical Explorer. It's made out of soild Alder and the Tim Shaw Dirtyfinger pickups don't sound like the newer remakes at all


----------



## siav

Nice!
Best of luck for the sale


----------



## bfglp

it is the least offencive of the series, but ebay is most likely your best bet.


----------

